# Thinking about moving my halfmoon betta



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

I have been thinking about moving my halfmoon betta into my 55 gallon tank. The temperature in the 55 is 86 degrees. The temperature in the one gallon, where I have my halfmoon betta, is room temperature and he is used to it. How do I go about getting my halfmoon betta used to the temperature in my 55 gallon without temperature shocking him. I love this betta, and I don't want to lose him to anything. Please help! Thank you in advance.

The 55 gallon has three clown loaches, which are 7 inches, 6 inches, and 4 inches; and two bristlenose plecos (female) which are 6 1/2 inches.

Now I know my halfmoon betta might handle being in the tank with bigger fish but I also worry about him getting eaten. I have something that he can hide in if need be.

I just don't want to temperature shock my halfmoon betta.

Oh last night I noticed water under the one gallon so I had to put halfmoon in a big cup for a day. I didn't see any cracks or leakage on the tank though. What could have happened?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i really don't think anybody will bother him..use a plastic container and float him in the tank until the temps equalize..he should love the warmer climate...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

+1 with loha. He'll love the warm water. Bettas are sometimes found in water upwards of 90 degrees. It's not best for them, but 86 will be good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah the reason why the 55 gallon is at 86 degrees is because there was ich before Christmas of 2011, and I had to raise the temp and I just kept it there and haven't had any problems with ich again.

I will see if I have a plastic container to put him in to get him used to the temp change. How long will I need to float the container with him in it?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

about 15-20 minutes...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I would do it 30 minutes to be safe. One way to tell when he's ready to be added to the main tank is when you stick your finger in his water and then the main tank's water and judge if they're the same temp.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok...yes...30 minutes is right...if you are going to float a 1 gallon jug...but a pint or so will only take 10-15 minutes...i figure that i have done it enough times to almost have it figured out...lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok so I think that I might have the cup that he came in, if not then I could probably get something that I can put him in to float him. I just hope that he doesn't hide this time or stay close to the top in a corner. I have seen bettas do that. All the fish in the 55 gallon are huge compared to halfmoon. Although Junior, smallest clown loach is closer to his size but still bigger than him.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

He should be fine with loaches. I kept a clown loach once and he/she wasn't too aggressive towards the larger fish.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

I have to watch the fish in the 55 gallon because they will eat newcomers. It has happened before. New fish would disappear after a few days. Halfmoon might do well in the 55 gallon, but I also have to get my nitrates down to a desirable level as they are too high right now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

I do have a plastic container that I can use to float halfmoon in to get used to the temp in the 55 gallon tank. I have actually kept one of the betta plastic cups that they come in from the petstore. I will let you guys know how it goes with halfmoon in the tank in a few days, after I get him in there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Update on halfmoon in 55 gallon tank with large fish: he made it through the night without get picked on or eaten. I think he loves being in the bigger tank. When I put him in, he stayed in one area, then I think over night he swam around and he was on the other side of the tank this morning. I do believe he is going to love being in a heated and filtered tank. I will keep the one gallon going just in case he gets sick, I can quarantine him and full dose him with medicine instead of using only half dose of medicine.


----------

